# A little Pork Butt for Sunday football!



## Fornia (Nov 5, 2011)

I check in on this forum often, but really never post.

Figured as I nowhere familiar enough with how to properly sharpen a $50 knife, I should read not talk about these amazing knives you guys tote. Note: Please excuse plain ole' knives in photos!

Anyway, I'm from right down the road from Dave. I started up a competition team this past summer...based on my enjoyment from all things cooking, espeically outdoor cooking. Two years ago I bought a Lrg. Big Green Egg.....been hooked ever since.



Anyway.... I wanted get back to some simple good barbecue. Instead of the injections and brines in the competition setting, I just went back to my early method. Think we've been overthinking a bunch of stuff...but that's another story.

A yellow mustard (Plochman's -here locally in PA) slather, and then rubbed with Tasty Licks Original BBQ Rub. 







I'll put them on a 250deg. Egg tonight around 1am, and then hope to pull tomorrow late morning, or early afternoon. I plan to foil them around 150-160, and breeze them through the stall. Hickory, apple, and pecan wood chunks with Royal Oak lump charcoal.










I'll report with pictures on the end result...and possibly as I go.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 6, 2011)

> Anyway, I'm from right down the road from Dave



What's this? I've got this kind of food right down the road from me? I need to hear more about this.


----------



## Jim (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice! Lets see them done. What rig are you using?


----------



## ptolemy (Nov 6, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> What's this? I've got this kind of food right down the road from me? I need to hear more about this.


 

I know where this is going!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Nov 6, 2011)

Dave will sharpen your $50 knives. You will give Dave a pork butt. This is a plan.


I can't wait for the pics!


----------



## Fornia (Nov 6, 2011)

Sounds like a good plan there!

Dave, can you smell that rendering pork fat across town? 

Woke up this morning....to that glorious smell in the backyard.

Both butts now wrapped in foil, smaller one is about 10 degrees warmer than the larger. Once they hit 190ish, I'll throw them in the cambro for a few hours. Then it's pullin' time! Will post photos of results.


----------



## Fornia (Nov 6, 2011)

Ok....now off the Egg, and into cambro for at least 2 hours.

A little tease with photos from a peek into the foil. Wish I could post a smell link!


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 6, 2011)

Are you actually in Fleetwood? :hungry:


----------



## Jim (Nov 6, 2011)

Looking GOOD! BTW I think Dave is looking for a sandwich.:hungry3:


----------



## Fornia (Nov 6, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> Are you actually in Fleetwood? :hungry:



I'm just outside....right near Weaver's bike shop.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 6, 2011)

Fornia said:


> I'm just outside....right near Weaver's bike shop.



Oh man that is almost close enough to smell it. 

Hey if you ever want to come over give me a call. Don't feel obligated to bring pork.


----------



## Fornia (Nov 6, 2011)

Well....here's the results, pre-sandwich form.

Really tasty....and I don't miss any of the injections we've been doing for competitions. Last attempt was to brine the butts, but given the timeline in contests, it isn't very much time for those big cuts (imo).

This is just simple, easy, and good! Cook time ended up being about 9.5 hrs.













Now for the evening.... My very favorite cook on our Egg! I can get them with crispy skin, just like a deep fried wing. These are rubbed with Tasty Licks Orig. BBQ Rub. Good stuff!


----------



## SpikeC (Nov 6, 2011)

Looks great, butt when are you going to work up your own rub?


----------



## Fornia (Nov 6, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> Looks great, butt when are you going to work up your own rub?



I normally do....but I had one bag of this rub to use up. Figured I'd make it easy and use it on the butts and wings.

But I personally think they are so many great rubs being produced, that its a moot point to a degree.


----------



## Fornia (Nov 6, 2011)

Here are the wings right before taking them in to be devoured.

Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 6, 2011)

These can't be wings - I know wings, they are dried out, thin, tough, meatless, half-burnt pieces of 'chicken'... Man, now I am hungry again. 

Stefan


----------



## Kyle (Nov 7, 2011)

That pulled pork looks great!

I'm with you on the getting back to the basics of BBQ mentality. I've been doing serious backyard Q for the last 3 years now. I've been through all the injections and crazy rubs and for my taste, I just like to keep it simple. Brisket gets salt and pepper while ribs and butts get covered in one or two different mail order rubs I use. I also prefer my BBQ dry, with no sauce. 

My buddy started working at Famous Dave's a while back and it really got him into BBQ. He keeps trying to get me to enter BBQ contests with him, but it just doesn't sound like fun. He's talking about developing rubs, sauces, injections and brines. That sounds like a whole lotta effort just to create some BBQ that I don't really like. 

Sorry for the rant! Food looks great.


----------



## Lucretia (Nov 7, 2011)

Smoked pork butt freezes really well, too. Just had some for lunch. Wrap it up well in meal-sized portions and then reheat it at very low power in the microwave. Might not be as good as is was fresh off the grill, but BBQ pork butt in mid-winter is mighty fine.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Nov 7, 2011)

What temp and for how long on the wings? Never did any on my egg but I can change that this weekend.


----------



## Fornia (Nov 7, 2011)

rahimlee54 said:


> What temp and for how long on the wings? Never did any on my egg but I can change that this weekend.


 
I do about 375-400, indirect on the Egg. Normally I let them go 1.25-1.5 hrs.....but again, we like the skin crispy and the meat pretty easily pulls from the bone.

You can certainly do less time. As I'm sure you know, the Egg helps maintain moisture in whats being cooked, so they seem never dry out.


----------



## heirkb (Nov 8, 2011)

apicius9 said:


> These can't be wings - I know wings, they are dried out, thin, tough, meatless, half-burnt pieces of 'chicken'... Man, now I am hungry again.
> 
> Stefan


 
What are you doing to your wings, Stefan? I put them on a rack in a 500 degree oven for almost an hour and those things still come out tender.


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 8, 2011)

heirkb said:


> What are you doing to your wings, Stefan? I put them on a rack in a 500 degree oven for almost an hour and those things still come out tender.


 
I was just referring to what I usually get in restaurants around here. Yours really look so much better.

Stefan


----------



## heirkb (Nov 8, 2011)

Man, I wish those wings were mine! I'm starving right now. 

Restaurant wings can be pretty rough. I think they're the same as the frozen ones you can get from Costco.


----------

